# Novaman's 1648 Tracker Grizzly



## novaman (Apr 8, 2012)

Over the last 6-7 mos. I've followed a lot of You with projects that have amazed me by the sheer diversity of styles and abilities to execute Your plans. Hopefully this boat won't be too boring. I have looked for a 1648 Grizzly of the older style for awhile, (don't like the newer rear seat layout) and finely found one in WI. To be exact, Tomahawk, WI>, way up north, as in due west of the UP of MI. The PO is a 75 yr old duck hunter and fisherman, who decided to downsize due to losing his hunting partner. The boat was very clean and "rash" free,had a drop in " duck liner", and a trailer I thought was new upon seeing it. Seems as though this trailer sat on the corner of the garage for approx. 355 days a yr. He lives on the Wisconsin River and and the launch ramp is only 1/2 mi. from the house. So I put about 4x the mileage bringing it home as it had in its 7 yr. life. The boat will be used for walleye, steelhead , and panfishing, so no plans for any deck adds, and NO wood in side the hull. I'll use alum. for most stuff and stainless fasteners. My son works for a coatings co., so the interior may get a new product as a test case for a non skid coating. I had actually bought a 2004 mercury 25hp 4 stroke before the boat, since it was a great price and I knew it was what I wanted on the hull whenever I found one. Now for some pics!


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how your project goes. I' m sure it will be a really good one.


----------



## novaman (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Gillhunter, I'll be happy if it looks anywhere as nice as yours. 

Since raising the transom involved taking the corner caps off, I decided to make the new one about 3x the size of the originals. I cut and broke .090 alum. sheet to a size that would work for anything I wanted to install on them, cleats, rod holder mounts, nav. light, and enough room for a downrigger. Before they were welded on a channel was cut along the outside of both foam pods to fit wiring and hoses for livewell and bilge. That involved notching the channel across the foam to allow corners to be made, and a cutter wheel on an angle grinder and pliers did just what I needed. I'll make my own livewell to fit on the port side about half way between the existing decks.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice build, keep the photos coming.


----------



## 1munford (Apr 11, 2012)

nice boat!


----------



## novaman (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks guys! Next on the agenda is getting the transom ready to paint, but first it needs to have any edges ground smooth, and same with the corner caps. On to the wiring before anything else. I fed 4 sets of wires thru a 3/4" plastic water line, the kind you'd bury for new construction ( since I had 25' left from 10 yrs ago). I'd probably try something softer next time, since I had to use a heat gun on this stuff then walk on it to make it "oval" enough to push behind the ribs, all in 1 pc,from bow deck to stern pod. That tubes tough enough I'll never have to worry about something ever cutting through it by accident. Pulled 3 sets of 16AWG wire for the bow light , flood lights, and a spare and one set of 14AWG to the bow to use for for a power anchor winch. The TM wiring will be a short run to the front cubby for that battery. I got a great price on a couple of Minnkota 60amp breakers (posted a link in the Electrical thread ) at $30 ea. incl shipping off from Ebay. I hope to get some more pics posted on Sun. of the electrical box and switches and a few other things I just got done with, but for now it's time for Nascar @ Texas. Good nite all! :arrow: opcorn: :beer:


----------



## novaman (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm jumping around a little since I'm waiting on a couple of pcs to get here. Today I took the boat over to my friend with the aluminum welding equipment and got the floor stringers installed. I used al.angle that is 2 x 2 x 1/4" for the floor to be mounted over. Ya i know that's pretty beefy stuff, but so are the guys who'll fish out of this boat. At 5'11" and 240#, I'm the light weight as both of my boys are taller and beefier than I. So I chose to do overkill on the floor rather than have as much flex as the floor in our Alumacraft 2072 w/ factory floor has. I'll cover the ribs with 1/8" 5052 sheet. A 60 x 120 sheet will make a 1 pc floor possible with out a lot of drop off. We have plenty of cardboard that comes on the pallets with sheet stock, which I'll use for a pattern. Hopefully it will be in fri. since our regular supplier only carries 48 x 120 sheet in stock. in the meantime I got the TM bracket welded up too, and went ahead and painted it and installed the TM. I went with a 45# Powerdrive V2 by Minnkota, because it's proven to me to be a good unit. The big boat has a 55# unit and it's been on there for 4yrs. now with no Problems, and I love the ability to put the pedal in the back and just move around a spot trolling or move down a shoreline and cast weed edges for walleye without having to move rods etc. to the front deck. I'll also put a power anchor up frt after I decide how I'm going to make this one. I'd love to have a "River Larry's anchor tower and winch, but $1k is just out of the pic. But since I'll use a 30# lead pyramid anchor on this boat, I ain't gonna pull it up manually, as often as I sometimes move around .You have to be able to short line anchor in a lot of the places I fish for steelhead or walleye, such as below dams and behind bridge abutments. For now here's some pics. Ya I know =D> =D> it's about time.


----------



## vahunter (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice job, looks great! Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lookin good! Your wiring is so clean. I hope I can get mine to look that organized. 

I love the front of your boat! I wish mine was like that. I'm jealous :lol:


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey man, where did you pick up the black protective edge guard you put around the hole you cut in the rear floor? I could use some for my rear bench seat, now rear storage compartment!


----------



## novaman (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank You Guys very much, I'm trying to do a boat I'm not afraid to get dirty, and have top keep reigning myself in. I built a 67 Nova once , that was supposed to be for driving , but got carried away with the detailing and ended up with a car that won it's class at the Deartborn Nova Nats.I guess that's why I try to make things clean and neat and don't even think about how far I go with stuff. The wiring is a good example, I just couldn't let bare wires hang all over. I appreciate the votes of confidence.

As far as the edge guard, it was on the front deck opening and I cut it up to use in other places. Cabelas has a product for alum boats thats the same. Also You can find it on Ebay;
https://www.ebay.com/itm/STANDARD-3-16-INCH-BLACK-FLEX-VINYL-PEBBLE-BOAT-TRIM-LOCK-MOLDING-10-FT-521200-/190631307972?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item2c6282eac4

Hope that helps ,and Thanks again for the for the compliments. I'll try to keep You coming back to see the rest.


----------



## novaman (Apr 21, 2012)

A few more things are done. Wiring is complete for everything that's installed, still need front flood or fog lights for those early morning or late nite runs on the river. After reading some comments about lights in the electrical threads, I talked to the local CO and he wasn't concerned about running flood lights on the river at nite as long as I had nav. lights on too. I explained about not wanting to run over limbs or other junk floating in the river as well as being able to see guys who don't use their nav lights for whatever reason. His main concern was that everybody got back to the launch safe. 

The floor stringers are done , now I need to make a template for the floor, so I've got a 4' x 10' sheet of cardboard to cut on. The livewells getting the finishing touchs and will be the subject of the next bunch of pics, as soon as I go pick it up. The livewell drain is run thru the stringers and connected to a fitting thru the stern.


----------



## novaman (Apr 26, 2012)

Finally went after my livewell, and I'm quite happy with the way it turned out. I didn't take time to figure the volume, but full of water to the overflow, it weighs about 55#. I used plumbing on the inside that I scavenged from an old boat that I scrapped. Mostly it's a Bassperator with a few changes. Has anyone tried a homemade siphon injection type of aeroation system? It's supposed to increase the amount of diffused oxygen in the water dramatically.

I got the time to wire the trolling motor to the Minnkota circuit breaker , and was very disappointed that the ring terminals on the motor wiring wouldn't even fit the circuit breaker posts. :evil: Ever wonder why a $10 nav light receptacle has tinned wire but not a $450 trolling motor?? :roll: .

Got my cardboard template made for the floor, and hope time allows to cut and install this weekend.


----------



## novaman (Jun 4, 2012)

It's been awhile, and I'm back at it, after all it's about time to go fishing by myself, and this is my ride. The bow storage needed a major repair job, to the opening bulkhead, it had about a 5/8" arc in it because of the way it was assembled.


----------



## overboard (Jun 4, 2012)

nice job, nice boat!


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 5, 2012)

Novaman, what are you using for deck surface? I was debating grizzly gripping mine but I have to order 3 gallons of it to have it color matched, I have decided there colors just wont suit my boat.


----------



## novaman (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Overboard, someone thinking You did good, is like a mini lottery win everytime it happens. Thanks for the rush 8) 

Bugpac, I wish i could give You a name, but as of yet I don't believe it's got a trade name . #-o My son works for a coatings co., Finish Works , and this stuff is still being tested at this time. I think they're making sure it's gonna be damn good before they sell it. I f I had a name , I'd gladly pass it on, so that people on here could use it. In fact I'm still waiting for My son to blend a small batch to try to match the Grizzly color, Which is the same as their " Dead Grass Green" spray paint, a color they make for an OEM boat co.


----------



## novaman (Jun 9, 2012)

I finally got a set of batteries to last long enough to catch up to present, ( Oh Ya , DO NOT pay any attention to the date on the camera, it's screwed up and i'm not gonna mess with it since it still takes pics.) I need to get a new one , buit first things first, and besides if it dies I'll bother my wifes.

The livewell is finished and installed, and I'm quite happy with the results after testing it, for anything i could think of happening, OR not happening as it should. NO leaks, it drains and recirculates, and refills like it should. I've added a couple of little things to it, that You'll see


----------



## novaman (Jun 9, 2012)

Something I forgot to show before is the drain I installed in the bow section, where Tracker apparently thought the expanding foam would stop at "just the right place" to allow water to escape from the front deck pockets on top of the foam yet under the floor. :roll: I used a 1/4' mild steel rod and bent a small hook on the end to bore thru the foam, by running it along the keel strip, to the very front of the hull where it didn't fill with foam. The seams where deck and floor meet were all capable of allowing water to collect in there. I found that out when I towed it 485 mi. home in the rain, then bored a hole for the front nav. light socket. Lookie what I found, about 1-1/2 gal. of Tri-state water. The solution is a pc of 1/2" plastic drain line forced in the hole I bored in the foam. To keep from hurting the end of the tube while driving it in with a plastic shot filled mallet, I put the end inside of a 5/8" deepwell socket and used a 24" extension to pound on. I drove it all the way to that pocket under the deck, and stopped about 1/2" short of coming clear out of the foam, to act as a funnel to the tube. Problem solved. :?:

Something I did at an earlier stage in the build was to open up the access holes Tracker put in the bow. They were so small my wife couldn't even reach in to help me with the TM mount. I cut covers from.090 al.sheet, drilled the mounting holes, used self etching primer as always then painted the covers.

Now for the floor , It's 1/8" 5052 al. sheet, to accomodate at least 2 guys weight, one of whom is pushing 300#, without a lot of flexing. Originally I was going to cut it from a 5' x 10' pc., but fate came my way, when we got in a badly scratched and gouged sheet from a supplier ( who said keep it and they'd make it right). My boss is the greatest, she said I could use it for my floor. It meant cutting it with a splice in the middle, but that wasn't a problem in my mind. So now I have a very low cost floor, which will get coated anyway, so who cares about the gouges. I had made a cardboard template in one pc, so I just cut it where the splice was to be and went on from there. Cutting the overall sizes was a breeze with a10' shear to work on, ( Did I say, I LOVE my job ) :lol: Notched it out with a angle grinder and a cutoff disc, then finished the edges with a sanding disc. I had to trial fit a couple of times to get it where it was right , then glued the foam to the backside . I used 3M #77 Super spray adhesive to bond the foam to the alum. sheet. I used a palm sander w/150 grit metal sanding paper to give a good textured surface for it to stick to. I wiped it off with "gunwash" solvent to get rid of any oils and dust. Both surfaces were sprayed , let tack up for about 30 sec., (make sure it's where it's supposed to be, cause when they touch, it's TS if it's wrong), and roll together with a ballbat. I put the first small pc on and could pick up the whole sheet by just grabbing the foam, and got no separation what so ever.  I used ss countersunk machine screws to install the floor, and put 4200 sealer under the heads of ea. one before tightening for the final time.

That about does it for this chapter gang, still waiting for the spray on floor covering. In the meantime , it's off to look for a TM battery, a bow halogen light, and a few pcs for the trailer this boat will end up on. If You're in the market for a REALLY NICE trailer keep this one in mind, it'll be for sale soon.


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 21, 2012)

novaman,

I have the same boat but I guess a new model than you. I have a 2003 I believe. I love the boat! Yours is coming out awesome! Let me know what speeds your getting with that 25 when you get it up and running. I have a 40hp on mine but haven't taken the boat out since I've been so busy traveling. 

Ill be watching this closely! Keep it up! 

F2k


----------



## novaman (Jun 22, 2012)

F2K

Thanks for the interest. Mine is a 2004 model, so Yours might be newer than that. I'm hoping to get it out in a couple of weeks, then we'll see if it runs as good as I think it will. Is Yours a console model, or a tiller version, as they are rated for different hp maximums. Mine might not be super fast as I've built everything as heavy as I could within reason, because I'm about 250# and the guy who will be with me once in awhile weighs about 300#. As near as I can figure, this'll weigh about 1400# with myself and gear, ready for a days fishing. Good luck with yours and I hope You'll get some time to spend using it.

Novaman


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 24, 2012)

Novaman,

I just saw that I put 2003 and I ment to put 2006. It is a tiller steer and also has the split bench in the back like yours does. The guy I bought it from used it less than 10 time cause he got an airboat and this boat just sat in his garage never to be used. I only weigh in at 155 and usually fish alone so I think my 40 should push it pretty good. Although your boat may not be super fast I think your boat has and is turning out great. I need to put in carpet in mine since the carpet it in at the moment is old.


----------



## novaman (Jun 24, 2012)

F2K 
I think Your's with that 40 should really get with it, :lol: It'd be fun to tube behind :wink: . I'm not sure when Tracker went to the current "u" shaped bench in the rear, but I knew I wanted an older one without that seat. A friend of mine just bought a new Polarkraft and the first thing he did was cut out the center of that "u" and we made partial end caps and trays in the ends for lure boxes. Good luck on the carpeting, and I'd like to see how it looks with the carpet. Thanks again for the kind words on mine.

Novaman


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, that makes mine look like a High school project. What an awesome conversion. Hope I can see it in person some day.


----------



## novaman (Jul 8, 2012)

Yours is way better than You might think. Some day when You want to see it, I'll bring it in, and You can look thru all the nooks & crannies, and hope You're not dissapointed in it up close . [-o< I'm going to take pics of everything I built because of the access I had to the shop, and post on the wall of pics :idea: for others, I hope.

How did things turn out with the power outage and how long was Your power off?


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 10, 2012)

we got it back tuesday afternoon


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 10, 2012)

Novaman,

I was wondering if you wouldn't mind measuring the distance between the seats in the rear for total length, width and height? Im trying to figure out what size gas tank to put in the middle of the seat and am not near my boat at the moment. 

Thanks for any help! 

F2k


----------



## novaman (Jul 11, 2012)

fish2keel said:


> Novaman,
> 
> I was wondering if you wouldn't mind measuring the distance between the seats in the rear for total length, width and height? Im trying to figure out what size gas tank to put in the middle of the seat and am not near my boat at the moment.
> 
> ...




Mine doesn't have the rear seat. The foam pods are 34" long x 12" high, and the distance between them is 18-1/4", but i have no idea where Your bench seat is located in relation to the tramsom. Hope this helps.
Novaman


----------



## novaman (Jul 11, 2012)

I know, I know , it's been too long since I posted more pics, so here goes. Didn't have alot of time tonite, but I'll get more on tomorrow.


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 11, 2012)

Noveman, 

I have the same set up as you with the foam seats. I was just looking for how tall, long and distance between them was but I think you got me the right dimensions. 

Thanks again and im following your build close!


----------



## novaman (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally got about all of the stuff done I have planned for the boat. The floor coating is about the only thing left, before "declaration of done". Something I neglected to take a pic of is the tool kit, that's in the rear battery storage hold, that has the flares, both kinds of screwdrivers, channel locks, crescent wrench, wire cutters, wire connectors, elec. tape , and duct tape, all in a Tupperware container I found at a garage sale. I've also got a waterproof box with all my reg. papers and trailer reg. too, plus an extra set of keys for the boat and trailer locks. Still haven't found seats like I want at a steal [-o< , but they'll come along, til then I'll just grab a couple from the big boat.

Hopefully the floor will get sprayed next week sometime, then It'll be time to get it wet, and try out the FF with GPS in it. I've already ran the motor with "muffs" and that's great, the TM functions as it should in all modes. 

I'll use the trailer that came with it for now while I rebuild another trailer I picked up, and make it the way I want. Then I'll have a really nice trailer for sale. In the meantime, I hope You have a great rest of July and I'll post when it's done and wet.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 17, 2012)

=D> Sweet Ride =D>


----------



## bigwave (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice, I really like your flattie......Let us know how the new prototype paint holds up. =D> =D>


----------



## novaman (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate Your interest in it, as soon as my son gets a color match worked up, I'm ready to spray the floor. As soon as that happens, I'll get some pics on here.

Novaman


----------



## Zum (Jul 18, 2012)

Some mad skills there,real nice job.


----------



## novaman (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank You sir , I resemble that :wink: I appreciate You noticing. Thinking inside the box gives Me a headache. I hope it's cooler where You are in Nova Scotia, cause IN. isn't very comfy right now, not even on the water, and in the water is pretty warm too.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 18, 2012)

Novaman, 
This build of yours is amazing! I can't wait to see it in person. Ours is coming along, but yours is over the top. Hope you don't mind if I steal shamelessly from you.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 18, 2012)

Where did you get that TinBoats.net sticker???


----------



## novaman (Jul 19, 2012)

Copy all You want, I like sharing ideas. :idea: Sometimes You get back more than You give. :wink: The stickers are available from the "Grand Master", more commonly known as Jim, The Originator of this grand site.


----------



## Zum (Jul 19, 2012)

novaman said:


> Thank You sir , I resemble that :wink: I appreciate You noticing. Thinking inside the box gives Me a headache. I hope it's cooler where You are in Nova Scotia, cause IN. isn't very comfy right now, not even on the water, and in the water is pretty warm too.


I'm right on the ocean and I can't fathom how people can live,work and play,in the tempetures I see down there.It's been a dry summer here as well,averaging around 27-30C(low 80's)and it's all I can handle.Normally we can get foggy spells for weeks but not this year,people are actually complaining about the nice weather.
Hope the weather cools down abit for you...enjoy your boat.


----------



## fish2keel (Aug 3, 2012)

novaman,

anymore updates?


----------



## novaman (Aug 15, 2012)

I made some rod holder base mounts to work in the Vesa-Trac rail system.


----------



## novaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Despite not having a couple of things finished,( spray in floor covering, and power anchor winch) I'm going fishing in my modded Tracker Grizzly, and those 2 things will get done when they get done. :- :beer: So for the present, it's basically DONE :wink: Time to go fishing, so here is a look at it the way it sits today. As I get more done on the trailer I'm going to end up using , I'll post a thread in trailers for it's resurrection, and a For Sale ad for the Shorelander it's on for now.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Great job!!! Looks like a really functional and fun boat to fish out of =D> =D>


----------



## novaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Gillhunter
Thanks Alot, You gave us all a higher standard to aim at, and I only hope I came close. If You ever get back up north on vacation, and don't want to tow your boat, stop by and see Me, maybe I can find You a loaner to use. :wink:


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Novaman, you are too kind :LOL2: The workmanship on your project looks great! Maybe we will get a chance to fish together some day!


----------



## novaman (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like a winner to me. 8) 
Nick


----------



## fishingmich (Aug 15, 2012)

Nova, those Macs River Runner brackets are lie savers! I don't even wanna know how many props I woul have gone through walleye fishing on the Maumee River. When my wife bought the outboard for me, I picked one of those up and she almost had a heart attack when I told her how much it was. Apparently it was ok to spend $2500 on a new mtor, but not another $100 to protect it! Go figure! Love your boat. You said you fish MI, IN and OH. WHich bodies of water do you fish?


----------



## novaman (Aug 16, 2012)

Fishingmich, Thanks for the compliment, I hope I catch as many fish out of it as I've dreamed I will [-o< .
Primarily the Saint Joe river in MI, up by Berrien Springs, and once in awhile over below the Mottville dam, and I've been to Belleville a couple of times. In OH. ya the Maumee at walleye run and on east to steelhead fish a couple of times at the Grand River. Here in IN., steelhead in the Saint Joe, by twin branch dam, and sometimes above the Fish ladder at the park. Several of the lakes in lagrange & stueben cos. as well as Winona Lake @ Warsaw. Just about anywhere there's walleye or steelhead, and the occasional smally, in the rivers. About 3 yrs. ago, I caught a 4-1/2# smally during the walleye run in the Maumee, thought I'd hooked a northern til he went airborne.

How about You? Where are the walleyes all hiding in southeast MI?


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Nick, you are making me homesick :LOL2:


----------



## Fishin-joe (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello, i just bought a boat just like yours and had some questions. 
1. How fast can your boat go with all the modifications that you but into it and with just you in it? 
2. Can I ask you some questions from time to time since I want to build my boat simular to yours? 

Thank You Joe


----------



## novaman (Aug 16, 2012)

Joe

As for speed , I've yet to use the GPS on it to check speed. I'll try that soon and see how close my guess is. I'm hoping for 25-27mph, so we'll see. As far as ???, sure , that's what this site is all about. If it's something I ran across, or tried I'll give You all of the info I can.

Novaman


----------



## novaman (Aug 17, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Nick, you are making me homesick :LOL2:


 
The steelhead are just starting to come into St. Joe harbor, with a minor run up the river (according to MDNR weekly report). Won't be long til "chromers" get up to Berrien Springs and beyond. =D> 
Some nice crappies & gills are being caught in 15-18' of water in NE IN lakes! :wink:
I could take ya in the big tub steelheading in the St. Joe :lol: It's got an enclosure & heat if it's cold!

Am I helping?


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 17, 2012)

No! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

The one positive thing about living and fishing in the south, although I really miss ice fishing, is that you can fish out of the boat virtually all year long. The other is that the small lakes in Georgia (water supply reservoirs actually) that run between 200, and 1000 acres are either total electric or 10hp restricted so it is much more peaceful than some of the Michiana lakes we've been on.

Mike


----------



## novaman (Aug 17, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> No! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> The one positive thing about living and fishing in the south, although I really miss ice fishing, is that you can fish out of the boat virtually all year long. The other is that the small lakes in Georgia (water supply reservoirs actually) that run between 200, and 1000 acres are either total electric or 10hp restricted so it is much more peaceful than some of the Michiana lakes we've been on.
> 
> Mike



I know what You mean, and that's why I fish alot of "NO SKI" lakes. That was one of the main reason to build the 16', rather than use the 20' on the smaller lakes (100-250ac.) We even have a couple of elec. only res. not far from home. Anyway, the invite is always open.

Nick


----------



## novaman (Sep 3, 2012)

While I was waiting for the guys to try and colormatch something for a spray in floor, I ran across Sixguns post on the no skid flooring strips he put in. Since I wanted to go fishing while they try to get a color close, I dug out a roll of 3M adhesive traction tape. The roll is 4" wide and about 15' long,(left over from the 20' Alumacraft we did a few yrs. ago), and got to cutting 1/2" wide strips for the floor and frt. deck. I laid them out in a chevron pattern(no measuring on the floor), clean the alum. sheet and rolled them down with a 2" socket. They're close enough that about anywhere I step my ft. will be on 2 strips at the same time. I put 1" srtips on the rear pods in case I want to stand there . Thanks again Sixgun for letting me peruse & use your idea, to keep us on our feet , and not our keister.

On another note, The tin now has an official name, (courtesy of my lovely granddaughter), it's christened " Grampys Tub". Of course I had to have decals made. :wink: 
So as of now, I declare it DONE! Time to go fishing more , since the people have left the lake for the season =D> ( no more PWCs and skiers to contend with on the bigger lakes ) 8)


----------



## fishingmich (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry Nova, haven't been paying attention lately. I don't walleye fish much around here even though there are some pretty good lakes. Most of them are too crowded during the summer. This fall after everybody puts there toys away, I think we're gonna try Wamplers lake and see if we can whack a couple of eyes. Most of my walleye fishing is done in the spring on the Maumee. Didn't make it down there this spring, hopefully we can make a better showing next spring. Any time you might need someone to fish with down there, gimme a holler. Thats my favorite place to go, even if it is combat fishing. Thats why I would rather fish out of my boat. Any time you want to go, PM me.


----------

